# Best brand of Tribulus and where from?



## Mac (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi All

I would like to incorporate Trib into my up and coming PCT. Which is the best brand? and where do I get it from?

I found this one..http://www.herbal-factory.co.uk/ Not sure if it is anygood though:confused:

Cheers


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

The one form myprotein seems good


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

I think these two are the best supplements have a look at the link below


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

I know a lot of guys that incoperate tribuplex750 and CNP pro male into there PCT to help get there natural testosterone up

I like the MRM tribuplex better myself and its cheaper i like to doubble up the dosage


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

You should have a look at the following biotest products; Tribex, Red Kat and Alpha Male (the best). I hear good things


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

reflex ??


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

SAN tribuvar is very good.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Try this site good price,me and some mates have used it to good effect.

www.hwize.com/ironguruhealthandnutrition


----------



## Mac (Jun 25, 2004)

Cheers fellas - gonna take a minute to check out all of your suggestions - and thanks.....   . I need to pick some up asap.


----------



## IMPI (Aug 23, 2004)

I can really vouch for Ultimate Nutrition Bulgarian Tribulus, used it and it really worked for me. 750mg per cap http://www.ultimatenutrition.com/catalog/sports_nutrition/tribulus_terrestris.html

NOTE not the same as the rip off UK version of Ultimate Nutrition


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I used Biotest the last 2 times and they re-did their formula. I thought the time before was better.

Now, I would say tribex (biotest) is not as good.

But good selection on choosing tribulis, dont forget to use creatine post cycle too.


----------



## Mac (Jun 25, 2004)

.......well after long and hard deliberation, I opted for the MRM from Pro-Fitness. They seemed to be the best offer at this moment in time.

There does seem to be a huge variation in prices though, some very cheap, others very very expensive. I guess these MRM were somewhere in the middle for 750mg 60 caps per botty. 

Thanks for links and the advice boys!! Oh yeah - how many do I have to take? and do I start them on the 1st day of PCT.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

Sorry been away from the boards for a week or two.

When i do the MRM tribuplex i alwas doubble up on the dose it really helps get my nuts back working.

if you need any other help regarding supplements gear or PCT SEND ME OVER AN E MAIL

You can contact me through the profitness site

speak to you soon mate.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

silentbob said:


> SAN tribuvar is very good.


i agree, ive tried this many times and it always works well on me. Once i pushed the boat out and got SAN endotest, but it wasnt as good, even thought it was much more expensive.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

new product by biohazard.

the Agitator, trib+ other bits and bobs, heard good reports from a few people on it


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Im not a big lover of the expensive brand name supplements as in general but from what i can gather Biohazard are top notch supps.


----------



## Mac (Jun 25, 2004)

drewson said:


> Sorry been away from the boards for a week or two.
> 
> When i do the MRM tribuplex i alwas doubble up on the dose it really helps get my nuts back working.
> 
> ...


Hi there - sorry missed your post for some reason mate - I don't always get my e-mail notifications. Any how, got 4 bottles of the MRM and will be using them in 3 weeks.

So, you double up on the dosage - that's 8 tabs a day right? That means that 4 bottles should last me for the full 30 days of my PCT. Expensive PCT isn't it. I was pleased with the service at Pro-Fitness though. Friendly.

How are you envolved?


----------

